# It's not enough to just understand it...



## gtparts (Jun 28, 2011)

*we must seek to live according to that understanding.
*

*O LORD, you know;
remember me and visit me,
and take vengeance for me on my persecutors.
In your forbearance take me not away;
know that for your sake I bear reproach.
Your words were found, and I ate them,
and your words became to me a joy
and the delight of my heart,
for I am called by your name,
O LORD, God of hosts. Jer 15: 15-16*

Read the entire book.... a man whose only apparent friend in life was the living LORD. God called Jeremiah to be His prophet of an incredible  judgement to Judah. Jeremiah tells God that the people won't repent to avoid judgement, they don't take Him seriously and God says, "Yes, I know. Do it anyway." Talk about a tough assignment!!!
We have a wonderful story to tell..... Jeremiah, well, nothing he said was going to make the people happy with him. Think about that next time you get the opportunity to be a witness.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 28, 2011)

gtparts said:


> *we must seek to live according to that understanding.
> *
> 
> *O LORD, you know;
> ...



Amen GT.

One of the great sorrows of being a minister of the Gospel is the incredibly large number of people who day in and day out ignore Christ's Word.

One of the great blessings of being a minister of the Gospel is the sharing of the Gospel anyway.  One cannot ever stop sharing the sweetness of God's love.  No matter who ignores it or seeks to destroy it.

For those who receive it, it will magnify their lives.

Jeremiah found power through kneeling before God.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 29, 2011)

gtparts said:


> *we must seek to live according to that understanding.
> *
> 
> *O LORD, you know;
> ...



Good points... When Christ said, "I bring you life" I think it was ment as you indicate here. We must do. And also living with God is heavenly.


----------

